# Do I need to contact a health visitor?



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi there

We've recently "taken delivery" of our 21 month old baby girl - adopted! And we'd been told by social services that her medical records would be sent to our GP and then we'd get a visit from a health visitor at home.
Well she's been registered at our doctors and she is perfectly fit and healthy but just wondering if we need for her to see someone? And should I be instigating it?
I've never had a baby so had no idea that babies would be visited at toddler-age? 

Just a mere query - certainly not worrying my head over it!

Thanks for your thoughts in advance.


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Congratulations on your new baby daughter 

I probably know as much as you on this.  I used to wonder why the H/V never came out every month to see Siobhan, as in Fife where I come from they do there.

When I arrived home with Siobhan, after the Midwife had finished with me, the H/V came out twice to see her, but I had not registered her at the GP yet.  So I'd just ask the GP what happens.

Love Suz
XXXX


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Ever

My GP referred us through to the HV and then we got a call at home to make an appointment.  At the time they had only got the eldests records so I advised her that we were getting the youngest and she came out to see them both after they'd settled in.

Some areas differ but in our region they do an 18 month check and then a 3 year check and only do checks in the meantime if it is felt necessary.

Good luck
Karen x


----------

